# Menagerie European Order Next Week



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

As the title says, I'm pretty excited to see what will be there... seems like ages since I've gone.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html

I'm wondering if people want to meet up on Thursday or Friday there? Just a little rendez vous to set the faces to the names.

I'm thinking next Friday 5pm till close when the stock is available.

Would anyone be interested?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

lol, gtaa flash mob


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

European fish are expensive!


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

What fish do they have ? Species I mean


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> European fish are expensive!


Which ones are those? People seem to buy _*ALL*_ of them when they come in and can't wait till the next order.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

ya they're gone in a few days, you're lucky to even SEE any of the good ones, lol.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Are we taking about the native? or the captive bred? 

the list is long for captive bred...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> Are we taking about the native? or the captive bred?
> 
> the list is long for captive bred...


as compared to? and native what?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Last time I went there, they have the most beautiful Peru Green Laser Cory I ever see. I'm not sure if they still have any left.

Enjoy


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh... maybe I should schedule a time to go right on Wednesday, what do you think harold?


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd really love to see what they are getting in!

BTW I love your icon Kerohime! I am a huge fan of Princess Jellyfish <3


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

greentea said:


> I'd really love to see what they are getting in!
> 
> BTW I love your icon Kerohime! I am a huge fan of Princess Jellyfish <3


Oh thanks!
I love it too, the main character Tsukimi reminds me alot about myself. That show is just all around fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Kerohime said:


> Oh... maybe I should schedule a time to go right on Wednesday, what do you think harold?


Wednesday should be fine. I will post a list on the website of what species and possible substitutes that have been sent in on Friday so you can evaluate that possibility.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Id love to see that list


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Harold updated the site.. here's a link

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I popped in at the end of today in a random visit and picked up a couple of these guys:








Scarlet Badis, they are really cute and brilliantly coloured.

Took me a while to take this pic because they are constantly hiding and exploring. 
I'm wondering how I can get my hands on a female, because apparently they are difficult to find due to their dull colours compared to the males, but I'd love to have some females.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> I popped in at the end of today in a random visit and picked up a couple of these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish they are. were they reasonable?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

yes, they were 3.99 each!

We also should talk about those live food. I read that they may be finicky eaters.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Kerohime said:


> yes, they were 3.99 each!
> 
> We also should talk about those live food. I read that they may be finicky eaters.


If you mean the worms...

What would you like to know? Great site on worms

I feed white worms to my rainbowfish(go crazy!), angels, guppies, african cichlids(not herbivores), bettas(love them!), tetras and most every carnivore and omnivore.

Please visit My Worm Thread in GTAAquaria and make a comment post to keep it alive.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## DarkMousy (Nov 3, 2010)

A little bird told me that there might be some interesting _Erythrinus_ and _Hoplerythrinus_ coming in next week along with some _Charax gibbosus_ if there are any other oddball/predator lovers on here...


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Slight delay!
http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html
Scroll down to European order.


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

They had a few of them left when I was there on Monday! Seriously cute 
Tempted to get one or two myself but I really don't know enough about these fish.



Kerohime said:


> I popped in at the end of today in a random visit and picked up a couple of these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I'm going to go this Friday the 17th after work. Approximately 5pm and on. 
I met Cypher there last summer and I think just missed Hitch. 

Tom is going to be there to pick up Cardinals I think and I'm dragging a friend also. 

partaaaay? =D

@greentea yeah I'm a bit worried about them eating right now, my tank has so many plants that I'm not even sure if they are eating, I'm putting bloodworms and brine shrimp in the tank, but they're so hard to track!


----------



## DarkMousy (Nov 3, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> I think I'm going to go this Friday the 17th after work. Approximately 5pm and on.
> I met Cypher there last summer and I think just missed Hitch.
> 
> Tom is going to be there to pick up Cardinals I think and I'm dragging a friend also.
> ...


I've had them before, got them from Menagerie in the past. They were eating live blackworms, frozen bloodworms and frozen baby brine shrimp without any problems. Never got them onto prepared foods, but with the great variety of frozen foods out there I don't really think it's necessary.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

h_s said:


> Which ones are those? People seem to buy _*ALL*_ of them when they come in and can't wait till the next order.


CB fish that are coming from Germany...

at least that what's Frank told me



h_s said:


> as compared to? and native what?


native as wels catish and sturgeon, but nevermind... you can't import those

I was just referring to CB fish from Europe  good quality fish but costly


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> CB fish that are coming from Germany...
> 
> at least that what's Frank told me
> 
> ...


hmmm German Blue Rams bred in Germany...sell for $12.00 per pair and don't die easily like Singapore/Thai/Indonesian imports. Average pair price for Apistogrammas (20 most popular varieties) $20 per pair... there are more examples. It really depends on what quality of fish you want. German, Czech and French quality still has a large following. Frank always bought the largest sizes of fish. The bigger fish cost a _lot_ more in both price and shipping costs.

Wels are allowed in Canada now and will still be allowed with an import permit after Dec 12. Sturgeon need CITES now (easily obtained from Germany, Czech, Austrian, Slovak French gov'ts) and will still be allowed with an import permit from CFIA. All of this information is available if you ask the right questions.
The Germans are very good at the stream of paperwork that will be required after Dec 12th to continue to import species on the CFIA's list of controlled species. There is no ban coming. There is a permit process coming. If you know the hoops that you have to jump through you will still get the fish you want. You will just need to know how to jump through them.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Harold, 

Did that shipment come in?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

h_s said:


> hmmm German Blue Rams bred in Germany...sell for $12.00 per pair and don't die easily like Singapore/Thai/Indonesian imports. Average pair price for Apistogrammas (20 most popular varieties) $20 per pair... there are more examples. It really depends on what quality of fish you want. German, Czech and French quality still has a large following. Frank always bought the largest sizes of fish. The bigger fish cost a _lot_ more in both price and shipping costs.
> 
> Wels are allowed in Canada now and will still be allowed with an import permit after Dec 12. Sturgeon need CITES now (easily obtained from Germany, Czech, Austrian, Slovak French gov'ts) and will still be allowed with an import permit from CFIA. All of this information is available if you ask the right questions.
> The Germans are very good at the stream of paperwork that will be required after Dec 12th to continue to import species on the CFIA's list of controlled species. There is no ban coming. There is a permit process coming. If you know the hoops that you have to jump through you will still get the fish you want. You will just need to know how to jump through them.


Good to know!  Thanks for the informative info 

Other example would be like pure line quarter size CB Altum Angel would cost $80+ a piece + tax + shipping + mark up :O < looks very expensive to many people

Anyway, how much would it cost if Menagerie import 2 baby albino wels?  (an estimate would be fine)

It's a great way to keep those raccoon out of the pond


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

any green neon tetra (Paracheirodon simulans) left and how much?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Jsu said:


> any green neon tetra (Paracheirodon simulans) left and how much?


lots left. at least 75+/- 10 for $18 or 25 for $36


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice to see you today Harold!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> Good to know!  Thanks for the informative info
> 
> Other example would be like pure line quarter size CB Altum Angel would cost $80+ a piece + tax + shipping + mark up :O < looks very expensive to many people
> 
> ...


We sold the CB Altums that were a bit bigger than that (twoonie body size) for less than $75 each. The next CB Altum stock won't be available till July. 

Two Albino Wels? That's it?  I think ten is the minimum order. I'll have to add some more large vats to the basement


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Kerohime said:


> Nice to see you today Harold!


Ditto. We always enjoy visits from forum members.. even when the store is so chaotic... crazy week for us at the store.. next time no big orders during March break!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bah! Missed stuff coming in again. Probably for the best though. 

The group of rubrocaudattus I got the other day are doing great! Really livens up a pleco tank 

When is the Peru shipment coming? Anything interesting for me???


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> bah! Missed stuff coming in again. Probably for the best though.
> 
> The group of rubrocaudattus I got the other day are doing great! Really livens up a pleco tank
> 
> When is the Peru shipment coming? Anything interesting for me???


there really should be this time Eric... it is scheduled to land within the next 10 days. I really, really hope we can get those Hypan's this time.  or at least something off the wall


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

heh heh heh....I should edit that post so nobody shows up asking for anything


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

h_s said:


> We sold the CB Altums that were a bit bigger than that (twoonie body size) for less than $75 each. The next CB Altum stock won't be available till July.
> 
> Two Albino Wels? That's it?  I think ten is the minimum order. I'll have to add some more large vats to the basement


Why add vats, when I can just take them off your hand right away 

Are you sure they are 100% wels? and not albino ompok? They do look very similar in small size 

I don't mind of taking ten, as long as the price is not too atrocious

I am serious here, and not joking around. I can make a deposit too, and if we made an agreement and I back out, you can always leave me a bad feedback on GTAA. ^^

Do I have to go thru Frank and he talk to you for the order of the wels? 

Then you might ask, why not get from Frank? Oh yes, I can get it from him, but he's closing down and not ordering any more fish in.

I will end up paying $500 - $1000 for the box + the cost of the fish, then my clients wouldn't be too happy about it. I was hoping you can combine shipping, afterall you did mention that you can legally obtain Wels into Canada! 

I am sure you can get them in baby size as I seen baby wels in UK's Aq, and not like Lince cat that you have to buy them @ 16"+

You and I both know Wels are big and not community fish at all, so if the price is too high, it's not worth it for my clients

An Arapaima giga is a giant too, but at least they can house with Arowana and Stingray just like Arapaimaq did

But Wels is like an Aimara, which is nearly impossible to community with them. Althou a few rare successful cases in which Aimara can be housed with large brycons, but a Wels??? it's a whole different ball game! >.<''

Anyway if you still don't want to deal with me, I don't mind, my search continues!


----------



## DarkMousy (Nov 3, 2010)

Harold, which Mormyrids are you expecting? Anything like the cornish jack (_M. anguilloides_ or the smaller _M. engystoma_? Also, any of the _Phago_ type fish?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

DarkMousy said:


> Harold, which Mormyrids are you expecting? Anything like the cornish jack (_M. anguilloides_ or the smaller _M. engystoma_? Also, any of the _Phago_ type fish?


The Mormyrids came in Friday, misidentified of course. There are 10 of each. Brienomyrus species (most likely brachistius) with possibly two being a different species. There were also two other species that were labeled as Petrocephalus but I think one is a Marcucenius and the other could very well be Petrocephalus simus that it was labeled but may in fact be Pollimyrus isidori

No Phago, importer afraid to order scale eater. There was also some really nice Frenatus eels and a very cute little Pygmy Synodontis cat labeled as Bucholzti. I can't find that name referenced to a Microsynodontis. I think they are M. christyi.

The Peru predator and oddball order is going to be at least a week delayed due to the fact that he doesn't have enough of the fish we wanted that are ready to go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

bigfishy said:


> Why add vats, when I can just take them off your hand right away
> 
> Are you sure they are 100% wels? and not albino ompok? They do look very similar in small size
> 
> ...


They are true Siluris glanis Albino. They will have to wait a couple months until the next European order. The price is not bad and shipping is definitely not that bad from Europe. It runs about $110 per box when you get 5+ boxes.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

h_s said:


> They are true Siluris glanis Albino. They will have to wait a couple months until the next European order. The price is not bad and shipping is definitely not that bad from Europe. It runs about $110 per box when you get 5+ boxes.


Awesome! I am going to drop by soon!  *cheers*


----------

